# Solved: Root cause found: Registry is corrupt



## Lumarie (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, 

I have a HP mini, microsoft 2005 pretty sure its a Windows 7.

Basically I pulled the battery out by accident at a bad time. I had left the laptop on all night. It has always been slow but when I opened it it was very very slow. I saw a sign from AVG, with a window box saying AVGDIUX.. an error message. 
I made a mistake and pulled out the battery.

Now when I switch it on it only goes to a start up repair screen. It runs a check for problems, tells me it cannot fix it automatically and then offers to shut down the computer. Scan results are:

------------------------------------------------

Number of repair attempts: 5

Session details

System Disk = \Device\Harddisk0
Windows directory = D:\Windows
AutoChk Run = 0
Number of root causes = 1

Test performed:

Name: Check for updates
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0

.....

System disk test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0

Disk failure diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0

Disk metadata test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0

Target OS test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0

Volume content check
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0

Boot manager diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0

System boot log diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0

Event log diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0

Internal state check
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0

Boot status test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0

Set up state check
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0

Registry hives test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0

Root cause found: Registry is corrupt

---------------------------------------

I switched it off and pressed F8 repeatedly at start up. I can get to the F8 screen with the different options. I tried to go to safe mode/safe mode with command prompts but automatically goes to the start up repair screen and then goes through the same process i.e. saying it is doing a check and then that it can`t fix it etc. 

At start up I think I also have the option of hitting the F9 and F10 buttons but I am not sure what these will do.

Hope you can help.

Thanks and with kind regards. 

Lucy


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

If the registry is corrupt all you can do is try a repair install or if that fails just start all over with a clean reinstall and that should hopefully fix the problem.when something goes wrong in the registry for whatever reason the computer isnt going to run right until its resolved.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

From the advanced startup menu, have you selected system restore?

OR this. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/822705

RF123


----------



## Lumarie (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you SUEOHIO. My laptop does not have a CD drive.. do you know how can I do a repair install? I was thinking I could go through to safe mode...


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

boot to the advanced start up menu.

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/666-advanced-boot-options.html

locate your hp mini's exact model # 
go to support.hp.com
enter said model #

look for instructions

it will probably involve something like pressing a specific key [ F2 or delete, for example ] to access hp's recovery process.

if you provide your hp mini's exact model #, 1 of us can provide additional information

Best of success

RF123


----------



## Lumarie (Feb 10, 2008)

Dear rainforest123, thank you also for your replies. I've been through the options on the first link you gave me. Needed to go to:

307545- How to recover from a corrupted registry that prevents Windows XP from starting

but that only works with a CD drive. This laptop doesn`t have that.

I got the product number: NN099AV and serial. HP Mini 1000. 

Does that help? Thank you so much for your thoughts on this.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Lumarie:
I went to support.hp.com
For the product number, I entered NN099AV

That took me to 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?product=3944633&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&task=&lang=en&cc=us

In the upper right, I typed "recovery" [ without the quotes ]

Here's 1 of the results
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...c=en&product=3944633&tmp_track_link=ot_search

Please read it.

If you have questions, please ask them.

If you have no questions, please follow the steps.

Best of success.

RF123


----------



## Lumarie (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you rainforest123, you are right to check there. However I think the only option they give me is recovery from a USB stick.. the first, 

1) Recovery from Windows 7: is only if Windows 7 opens correctly, which it is not

2) Recovery from disk - not possible

3) Recovery from the startup screen (during system boot) If Windows 7 does not open correctly... fine but it says to press F11 and it will take me to a recovery screen. It doesn't - it goes to a windows error recovery screen and then gives me two options 

start up repair 
start windows normally 

both of these options lead to the same process i.e. starts the start up repair and then can't fix automatically. i.e. think i would definitely want to get to the recovery manager page but i cant find it..

The only option from the list that may be possible is the start up using the USB flash drive, however does that mean I have to go to a special HP store? to see if they have the special flash drive?

thanks


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Lumarie:
"The only option from the list that may be possible is the start up using the USB flash drive, however does that mean I have to go to a special HP store? to see if they have the special flash drive?"

Probably, yes, if your computer does not have a recovery partition.

From / At http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?product=3944633&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&task=&lang=en&cc=us , 
select "Manuals" 
Page 63 of "user guide" refers to a recovery optical disk. Have you one?

Page 98 of "maintenance & service guide" refers to optical disks shipped with your device. 
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01631228.pdf

Page 95 of "hp mini 10000 netbook guide" provides information about downloading a recovery file.
See .jpg attached.

Your conviction is admirable, Lumarie. You may need to contact HP, but maintain conviction.

RF123


----------



## Lumarie (Feb 10, 2008)

Rainforest123, you have been absolutely wonderful. Thank you so much I have nearly pieced the solution together now. For information purposes - basically there are a number of ways to restore a HP system: there is an HP System Recovery method and a Windows System restore method. The (second to rainforest's!) best link I have found is here:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...=3832468&prodTypeId=321957&objectID=c00006110

(if the link ever expires the page is titled: 'HP Notebook PCs - Overview of Recovering the OS or Reinstalling the Operating System' i.e. can find on search engine) My problem was that my pc was not letting me go to the HP System Recovery option plus I do not have a CD drive. Therefore I will need to connect an external drive with a bootable version of Windows 7 on it. It seems I can do this either with an external optical drive with Windows on a CD or by saving the version on a USB pendrive. Sources say that one can even set up a pendrive to do this themselves. Apparently, I reorder the boot priority on my laptop in BIOS first (F10), then plug in the USB (pendrive or external CD drive) and get the system to load from there. Then I can access the recovery manager, save my files and do a system recovery.

However, wise words from Rainforest123 - I will need to maintain conviction; folly lies in presuming we have the final answers and that problems are easily solved. They rarely are when technology is concerned. I am going to bail out from trying to set up the pendrive myself and try to find a tech guy who can do it! Will report back with final comments in case others find useful. Thanks everyone!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Dear LuMarie:
Congratulations!

I am glad that I was able to contribute to your progress. 


When you are satisfied with the status of the computer, please mark your thread solved. 

Thanks, Lumarie, for providing the additional link & the title; very clever of you. 

RF123


----------

